# Does a Cerbera.......



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

make any sense at all as a replacement for a TT?

I love the look of them, but do the running costs and lack of reliablity compromise it as a car to rely on every day.

What is resale like on them if I don't like it or can't afford it any more.

And why oh why do they all have really gay interiors in light grey or magnolia. What's wrong with black? Don't the first owners ever work in normal, read dirty, environments?

Any thoughts?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Good luck! AJP engines are not known for reliability. Factor in about Â£3k per 15k miles for maintenance and you'll be fine


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

My thoughts exactly, I just wanted to know if anyone had any first hand knowledge of running one on a regular basis.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

A friend of mine has run TVR's for years. His Griffith let him down once, and (touch wood) his Cerbera hasn't let him down at all. IIRC earlier Cerbera's had some issues, but later ones are OK.

And if you get one, you have to change the exhausts for the sports ones, god are they LOUD


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

If it helps Andy, I think the Speed 12 would be a rather nice replacement for your TT, may be a tad ugly and have â€˜gayâ€™ interior but 800 bhp - 240 mph â€" 0-60 in around 3 to 3.5 seconds sounds like fun to me 8)


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

best pay a visit to pistonheads.com as there are plenty on there who will offer advice.

From all the reading I have done, the recommended annual budget is Â£3K to keep it running, although many do it on less. Certainly there were some issues with the early engines and there still are in the speed six varieties, but the AJP 8 seems to be more reliable (more being a relative term)

I know they say if you buy an earlier car to make sure it has had its clutch upgraded as the originals are no longer available, so if your clutch goes you need to upgrade to the new set up at quite some considerable cost.

Nitron shock are supposed to transform the handling and a sports exhaust is just the thing if you have problem neighbours!! Sports echaust and decat are for those who want absolutely no friends!!

As for the interiors, the newer cars (post facelift I think) have the Tuscan seats which look nicer, although as you say some of the interior trim is a bit ropey especially the hessian trim on some of them

Good luck and prepare yourself for warp speed!!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Col. It is ugly isn't it? Maybe it would make me look better!

After the running costs of the TT the TVR is looking a little expensive, especially if I take into account the bribes (miscellaneous costs) associated with its purchase! I could cope with 18 MPG and Â£3k for 15000 miles as I only do 6000 in the TT a year. The problem is more down to reliability. I only know two people that have had TVRs. One had alot of various problems and bought a Rover to run about in, which kind of defeats the object of having it. The other blew the engine after a week and soon swapped it far a Maserati.
(The maser was very reliable until someone parked an Artic on it!)


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I think in terms of reliability, if your TT is anything like mine, then you will be completely spoilt in terms of reliability, and the TVR will not even come close to it.

Having said that, having read the TVR pages on Pistoneheads daily for almost 2 years now, I think many of the major problems are associated with the speed six engine, and the AJP8 is more reliable, but not without it issues.

Certainly there seem to be a lot of 'niggles' such as loose trim or electrics which can be troublesome, but most of it has fixes and a lot of people like the cars because of this more involved ownership experience. If you are looking for something to jump in to, turn the key and tear off, then I would suggest TVR is not for you. Careful warm up procedures need to be followed and fluids, etc need regular checking...no AVS there 

On the other side, I believe (butI have no first hand experience) that the ownership experience is a lot more involving and a lot less sanitised than with mass produced cars....but that may just be a way of justifying living with the issues??


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

This months Classic & Sportscar has an article on a TVR but I can't remember which one - it uses the Speed Six engine and they reckoned it was a practical buy.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

One of my freinds is selling his 4.2 ltr Cerbera for about 21K. It is mint, silver, std everything aside from exhaust and just beens erviced, new suspension, shocks etc.

Great car but you'll need some drivng lessons.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Good luck :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Great car but you'll need some drivng lessons.


... and a 2nd mortgage for fuel, oil, servicing and to replace the bits that usually start dropping of once they leave Blackpool !

Actually, if you're gonna get a TVR, buying a good 2nd hand example is the best way - once you've checked it all works etc and the original owner has sorted any little "manufacturing issues" :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ater speaking to some friends with family members that have run TVRs I've decided to shelve the idea. Its a shame really but the reliability would annoy the hell out of me. Running costs I could just about live with because I do such a low mileage. As for repair, I'd make sure I had a good warrantee. But from general experience it seems to be that just because it starts (not guaranteed) does not mean you will arrive at your destination in the same car!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> Ater speaking to some friends with family members that have run TVRs I've decided to shelve the idea. Its a shame really but the reliability would annoy the hell out of me. Running costs I could just about live with because I do such a low mileage. As for repair, I'd make sure I had a good warrantee. But from general experience it seems to be that just because it starts (not guaranteed) does not mean you will arrive at your destination in the same car!


Sounds sensible to me. A friend of mine bought one in 1997, having traded in his Corrado (which never had anything go wrong with it) and it was a nightmare. The air con kept packing in and that engine generated a heck of a lot of heat - he always arrived places sweating like a bast*rd.

The first time I had a go in it, I opened the door and accidently pushed it too far. It made this awful cracking noise which I felt terrible about. Not sure what damage it did but it sounded terrible.

Oh, and whenever he took it to TVR to have it repaired, they gave him a Nissan Micra as a replacement car. In the 18 months he owned it, he reckoned he drove the Micra for more than half that time! :lol:


----------



## properperson (Apr 14, 2004)

Good luck AG

they are alright for a laff at weekends, but day to day, the clutch is as heavy as **ck, the suspension is stiff as hell, and in the wet (for gods sake dont try over taking, in case you slip on the white lines), they are as scary as hell.

one of those "seem'd like a good idea at the time" cars.....

if you want to go fast, and have a car that handles as good in the wet as the dry - go for either a Scooby Sti or Evo 5/6.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I had a Chimera, fantastic car but the amount of times it wouldn't start in the morning sealed its fate in the end.

The Cerberra interior looks great in white hide I thought

I'd never look at another car again if they put a V8 in the TT


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

They are so UGLY.

The factory gives them ugly pills during production and leaves out reliability.


----------

